# Reputable shop in Phoenix Az area (preferably Mesa)?



## CeeBee (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi there. New to this forum. I'm looking for a good place in the Phoenix area to take my Nissan for service. Until now, I've just used the dealer, but the car is about 10 years old now and I don't think I can afford the dealer anymore. It seems like everything's going wrong at once this week and the prices the dealer quoted about gave me a heart attack.

Anyway, so I need a bit of work done and am wondering if someone out there knows of a good shop or two to recommend. I live in Mesa, so I'm hoping to find something closer to me, but if I have to go miles out of my way for less heart attack-inducing prices, so be it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

CeeBee said:


> Hi there. New to this forum. I'm looking for a good place in the Phoenix area to take my Nissan for service. Until now, I've just used the dealer, but the car is about 10 years old now and I don't think I can afford the dealer anymore. It seems like everything's going wrong at once this week and the prices the dealer quoted about gave me a heart attack.
> 
> Anyway, so I need a bit of work done and am wondering if someone out there knows of a good shop or two to recommend. I live in Mesa, so I'm hoping to find something closer to me, but if I have to go miles out of my way for less heart attack-inducing prices, so be it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What type of things did the dealership say needed to be done? What type of work are you looking to be done?


----------



## CeeBee (Dec 21, 2004)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> What type of things did the dealership say needed to be done? What type of work are you looking to be done?


Thanks for replying.  

What I know needs to be done for sure is to fix a power steering leak. What they told me I additionally should get done is to have a CV boot replaced and have the motor mounts replaced. 

They're quoting over $200 for the power steering hose replacement, close to $300 for the CV boot replacement and over $500 for the motor mounts. There's NO way I'm paying that, especially when I have my doubts about whether or not the CV boot and motor mounts really need to be done. 

Oh, and they wanted to charge over $200 to replace the positive terminal battery cable, said the cable itself cost $133. I do need to do that for sure. I called BAP and they've got one for $6, so I'll do that myself, but the rest I won't be able to do myself, wouldn't even know where to start.....

If you've got any recommendations for shops, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I took my car to Bud's once, to fix a rear engine oil seal. They charged me $150 for parts and labor, when other shops quoted three times as much to fix.


----------



## CeeBee (Dec 21, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I took my car to Bud's once, to fix a rear engine oil seal. They charged me $150 for parts and labor, when other shops quoted three times as much to fix.


Thanks for the info. They did a good job too?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

CeeBee said:


> Thanks for the info. They did a good job too?


Yes they did. Car was ready when promised, and they took the time to go over the work with me. I also took my ex-girlfriends 98 Chevy Malibu there for an AC problem. Only auto shop I have trusted so far... :thumbup:


----------



## CeeBee (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds good. Maybe I'll give them a shot. Thanks!


----------



## gr8wheels (Dec 28, 2004)

Call Todd @ Fueled Performance, he does Swaps but also performs normal maintence: 602 448 5620


----------



## hoax (Jan 18, 2005)

scottsdale pro tech is honest and good (but they're in north scottsdale) . the other shop I use was called mario's muffler (they may have changed their name) . mario's is around hatcher and cave creek . . . sorry these aren't closer , I live way north....


----------

